# Heat press vinyl for polyester jackets with waterproof coating



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello. I am looking for a product (heat press vinyl) which will adhere to some 100% polyester jackets.
I used nylon from Joto Paper, which they assured me would work, and it has come back from my customer due to lifting.
Is there anthing anyone has had success with? Stahls was my first stop in the search and they have nothing.
Thanks in advance!!
Brenda in Canada


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Check out ThermoBanner from Specialty Materials. I ran across this yesterday when i was doing some research. Haven't tried it but found it interesting at the time. Says it is for coated Nylon and other materials like that...

Specialty Materials - ThermoBanner -- For application to heat sensitive surfaces such as coated canvas and coated nylons


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Yup, you are right treadhead. I purchased this thru JSI signs in Norcross, GA. It worked on an umbrella, which is what I was using it for. It was a little harder to cut (perhaps my fault??) and a little hard to weed, but it does work.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry for bumping such an old thread. Anyone has suggestions for this? We have 260 polyester windbreakers to print on and nothing seems to stick.

We've tried Stahls cadprint for nylon but it's not working properly. Plastisol transfers might not be an option either, unfortunately.

I don't know what to do


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What about Stahls Gorilla Grip ?


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> What about Stahls Gorilla Grip ?


Our supplier (in Portugal) does not carry it, unfortunately. It sounds just like what we needed too.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I've got a several dozen of These Dry-Bags

The problem isn't really getting something to stick, but keeping the material from looking melted. Anyone have experience with this?

I've been trying Thermoflex Xtra and having success getting it to stick even at 250 degrees, but I'm getting melt box even at 220 degrees F.


----------



## LolliPatch (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys, someone is wanting me to heat press on 100% nylon pvc coated rain coats is that possible? Thanks--any info is helpful--brand new to it..I just got my heat press this last week. Here is the jacket 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017HP6CD4…
someone said to use thermoflex extra but another person said that I should choose a different material since it is pvc coated? Help..


----------



## MsCeoMinded (Jul 4, 2013)

Thermoflex Xtra is what I have used to make my windbreakers but I'm having problems with lifting after washing them.


----------

